# 5D Mark III sharpening



## mrgooch (Apr 10, 2012)

Any users of the 5D Mark III want to share how they are handling the sharpness in develop ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey mrgooch, sorry for the delay replying.  Got anything particular in mind?


----------



## mrgooch (Apr 14, 2012)

I am waiting to receive my 5D Mark III and wondering what type of sharpening they find necessary in the RAW developing by other users.


----------



## Conanian (Apr 18, 2012)

From the images I have seen in the MKIII, though I haven't got one yet, you don't need much sharpening, if at all


----------

